# Okay Smart Guy...



## kevyn (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey Marc (or anyone else), your turn. What snake is this....


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 23, 2003)

A shower head viper


----------



## kevyn (Dec 23, 2003)

You got it! How did you know-smart a$$ :wink:


----------



## Rina (Dec 23, 2003)

I agree with you africancichilidau :wink:


----------



## kevyn (Dec 23, 2003)

I should mention the snake in the photo belongs to a very friendly and helpful German keeper named Dick Visser. He's an excellent keeper and quite good with this species.


----------



## marc (Dec 24, 2003)

I cant be to sure but my guess is its a Waglers Temple Viper (Tropidolaemus wagleri) from around Sulawesi.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 24, 2003)

> I cant be to sure but my guess is its a Waglers Temple Viper (Tropidolaemus wagleri) from around Sulawesi.



[email protected]#ker! You're right, well mostly. It's a male wagleri and I'm not sure where it's from, but my guess would be Malaysia. That's were most of the ones you find in captivity come from. I guess next time I need to find something harder.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 24, 2003)

Find something harder! It beat me.
Another one please.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 24, 2003)

okay try this one...


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Dec 24, 2003)

Its a puppy isnt it.


----------



## kevyn (Dec 24, 2003)

What gave it away? Was it all the fur and big floppy ears?


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 24, 2003)

Its the waggelly tail 
It also shows I need to learn more about exotic reptiles.


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Dec 24, 2003)

Its not like we can own them or see many of them. If you ask me its a bit biased with kevyn in Canada and marc having travelled all over the place. jk


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 24, 2003)

Not biased, maybe educational though


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 24, 2003)

Possibly biased,
Proberly educational,
very enjoyable.
Even if I can't answer these questions please continue.


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah I agree there quite entertaining. I have no idea what anything is but still fun.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't know if rattle snakes are born with rattles or they grow after a certain size. if the rattle forms after a certain size then my guess is it a juvinile rattle-snake before the rattle has formed.


----------



## wattso (Dec 25, 2003)

I beleive I read something to effect: The rattle consist of rough scales which when shaken move against each other causing the sound. I think these are present from hatching, but are added to with growth/shedding.
http://www.angelfire.com/fl/WikkedWizard/dbrtlsnk.html
http://www.pak1508.org/newslettertimber.html
http://www.angelfire.com/vt/lake/snake.html


----------



## Morelia_man (Dec 25, 2003)

they get a new section of the rattle every time they shed... this is how most people tell how old the wild ones are


----------



## kevyn (Dec 25, 2003)

Rattlesnakes hatch with a little button on the end of their tails. Like Morelia said everytime they shed they get alittle more on the rattle.


----------



## marc (Dec 26, 2003)

it looks abit like an egg eater (Dasupeltis sp) put the full belly surgest that it isnt, probably an aquatic species? any clues


----------



## kevyn (Dec 26, 2003)

You have no idea how good it feels to give you this hint:


YOU ARE WRONG




Now a real hint. Hmmmm... think about an insomniac accountant. Too obvious?


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Dec 26, 2003)

Sleepless Adder


----------



## kevyn (Dec 26, 2003)

You're close.  Seriously.


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Dec 26, 2003)

Sleepy Adder


----------



## kevyn (Dec 26, 2003)

You're getting colder. Very funny though. :lol:


----------



## marc (Dec 26, 2003)

night adder????????


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 27, 2003)

There is a south african species called the night adder (I googled using your info marc). Couldn't find a photo though.


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

I found a photo of it but it wasnt the same snake, I am still looking....did you hear kevyn you havent won yet...lol :lol:


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

what country is it from????/


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

I know I haven't won yet because you already guessed what it is, though you seem to believe you're wrong. Acording to the source of the photo the snake is infact a night adder (causus rhombeatus). My search begin for another one Marc :twisted: :wink:


----------



## wattso (Dec 27, 2003)

MM, you cant really tell the age of a rattler from counting rattle segments since they will shed twice a year as adults more often as growing juvies and then how often can depend on climatic conditions, stress, health/injury, etc. Thus this would turn out to be rather unreliable. :wink:


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

I look forward to the next one kevyn, the night adder I have never really seen one before it was hard I wouldnt have got it without the clue..well done..lol....I find one for you guys(that means everyone) :lol: ,


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

everyone try this on for size....lol


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

False water cobra?


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 27, 2003)

Too easy lol
http://www.hawgnherp.co.uk/othersnakes.htm


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

For the record I didn't find the link.


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 27, 2003)

Me neither till you mentioned the name lol


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

This one maybe abit obvious but here goes anyway..








and here's another one too....


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 27, 2003)

Ivory blood python and a western bush viper


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

What did you do check the source of the picks  I have to say the thought occured to me to do that with the last one. Sneeky bugga.


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

kevyn said:


> False water cobra?


very good... I didnt even get a chance with yours


----------



## lutzd (Dec 27, 2003)

Your guys are either VERY quick to look things up on the NET or REALLY know your snakes! :shock: Good job! :wink:


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

I'll start looking Marc good times...


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

By the way Mystic I was only teasing.  Did you like it? :wink:


----------



## mystic_herps (Dec 27, 2003)

Hehe I know you was.
I was checking properties of the pic 
The name is there in black and white lol...

1st pic = ivoryblood.jpeg 
2nd pic = 100chlore.jpeg

I searched viper species and found chlorechis.
Typed that scientific name into search engine and found the common name


----------



## lutzd (Dec 27, 2003)

Doh! You're a sneaky bugger, Mystic! :shock: :lol: Didn't think of that one! Mind you, now that we know your secret, everyone will do it, AND we won't be so impressed with your quick responses! :lol:


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

To be honest I tried that with the water cobra but only got the aussiepythons url. I knew it wasn't a cobra though. My first thought was southafrican coral snake, but my wife suggested that it wasn't venomous. Once she did I knew it was a false water cobra.

Very clever. Well done the next one is on the way.... :twisted:


----------



## Slateman (Dec 27, 2003)

LOL ooks I am not that smart to do this.


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 27, 2003)

Methinks you are a lot smarter than you give yourself credit for Slatey old boy


----------



## marc (Dec 27, 2003)

kevyn said:


> I'll start looking Marc good times...


great time kevyn...the best but try this one...lol

no australians please


----------



## kevyn (Dec 27, 2003)

It's too small, I can hardly see it. I hope this is the only time someone has said that to you.


----------

